# Kapampangan: asabi que ini pero siguru ali me aintindian



## sumei

could someone please help me translate this phrase a friend sent me "asabi que ini pero siguru ali me aintindian, aisip da ka aldoldo." I think it's in Kapampangan and I would like to know what it says in English. I've been trying forever so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## blue_jewel

sumei said:


> could someone please help me translate this phrase a friend sent me "asabi que ini pero siguru ali me aintindian, aisip da ka aldoldo." I think it's in Kapampangan and I would like to know what it says in English. I've been trying forever so any help would be very much appreciated, thanks!


 

Let me try:

I'm telling you this but maybe you can't understand me, I'm always thinking of you.


I'm not a Kapampangan but I understand most of their dialect because I worked there way back years ago. I may not be able to translate it word per word but I hope it somehow gave you an idea.


----------



## khiko

my translation is this.

"I can say this, but I think you won't understand. I think about you everyday"

blue_jewel translation has also the same meaning


----------

